# pic



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh didnt work!!!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=284050


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

does someone have an email address i can send a pic to them and they can post it for me because im computer dumb... its just a turkey i shot last weekend with my bow


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

okay check your mail in a few minutes


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

ok i mailed it


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

nice bird


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting it... i shot this hen at 28 yards and hit right through both wings with a Grimreaper... this is my hunting setup


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks archerykid


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

it's not smart to put your email on the web for safety if you get your email out there you will get spam and all that junk.:sad:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> it's not smart to put your email on the web for safety if you get your email out there you will get spam and all that junk.:sad:


i doubt he will get spam from somebody on AT


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

I deleted the e-mail addy for security reasons.

That is a great photo and a really nice bird!

Congrats, and save me a drumstick!:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Recordkeeper said:


> I deleted the e-mail addy for security reasons.
> 
> That is a great photo and a really nice bird!
> 
> Congrats, and save me a drumstick!:wink:


Recordkeeper... might want to delete the post with the quote on the email addy also! 

Just thought i would point that one out also!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Elite13.. im lovin the step-up! What kinda strings to do you have and i LOVE the black fletching.. gives me an idea for my set-up!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I just noticed the fletching...My arrows are also set up the same way, with the lime green nock and black vanes. You have good taste...


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> i doubt he will get spam from somebody on AT


you never know. better safe then sorry. thats y we use safety harnesses when where in a treestand. :wink:


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

dang,goin by how quick my email addy got zapped you would think yall had a bunch of stalkers :suspiciou


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Recordkeeper said:


> I deleted the e-mail addy for security reasons.
> 
> That is a great photo and a really nice bird!
> 
> Congrats, and save me a drumstick!:wink:


Thanks Record keeper


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Elite13.. im lovin the step-up! What kinda strings to do you have and i LOVE the black fletching.. gives me an idea for my set-up!



thanks man... i like it to lol... im not sure what strings i have right now their stock but im going to get some lazer strings in a few weeks... yea i havent gotten hunting arrows yet so i had to use my target arrows


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

turkyturd13 said:


> dang,goin by how quick my email addy got zapped you would think yall had a bunch of stalkers :suspiciou




:zip:


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I just noticed the fletching...My arrows are also set up the same way, with the lime green nock and black vanes. You have good taste...



i love em


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

turkyturd13 said:


> dang,goin by how quick my email addy got zapped you would think yall had a bunch of stalkers :suspiciou


:lol: :wink: Please don't post personal information in here.. thanks..


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> :lol: :wink: Please don't post personal information in here.. thanks..



thanks


----------

